# Safe boating levels for cincinnati



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I am sure this has been asked before, but at what level does river become dicey. I see the forecast has it at 35ft for Sunday and I was thinking about entering a bass tournament. Can I still run the river in order to get into the creeks? Obviously there will be some debris.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## firedog978 (Aug 2, 2010)

This may sound generic but, I personaly *always* think of the Ohio as "dicey". The Ohio commands *respect* at all times. I have been boating (fishing) the Ohio for over 30 years and still learning. So many things there to influence caution. i.e. channel changes, current, debris, barge/boat traffic, weather etc.. It's different (can be) week to week.

More direct to your question though; Cincinnati normal pool 26'. If it hasn't rained in the last 24 hours in or upstream (East of Cinci.), you'll have her at her best conditions. 
Water levels into the mid 30's begin to get dicey. Faster current and more debris. Especially if it's currently raining or within the last 24 hours of. Still ok to be there with additional caution. Much more caution necessary at this point if fishing/boating in proximaty to a dam!
Closing in on a 40' measure or over.........I go to a reservoir! No need to chance the Ohio at that point. I've been on it a few times there and above. It's just not fun.

Flood stage is 52'......*avoid it like the plague!!*


----------



## blackxpress (Nov 20, 2009)

firedog pretty much summed it up. I wouldn't be afraid to fish it at 35'. Just know there will be a lot of floaters out there so take it slow and easy. The forecast is calling for east wind around 11 to that ought to churn it up pretty good. I'd probably head for LMR. The fishing can be pretty good in there and you don't have to worry about rough conditions. If I didn't do any good there I guess I'd just grin and bear it. Be safe and good luck!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Use your common sense when fishing the river. Normal pool in the 26 ft range it is basicly like a lake. There is a little current but not much. Obviously as it starts to get higher the current becomes greater and more debris is in the water. Obviously you want to go a little slower and be cautious of your surroundings. 

I will fish the river no matter what level it is at. I was out a bunch last spring when the river was over flood stage 1/2 of the time was at night. Never made a run longer than 3 miles or so but never felt un-safe at all. Just had to be more cautious and watch out for the "trees" floating down the river and use that spotlight in the early morning/night.


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

I run a 17' tracker boat with 40 hp. @30' it is ok but 35' feet is my upper limit, above that and I am fishing the lakes. Thing to remember is that as a general rule as the river comes up the fishing gets better closer to the banks. Sometimes you can almost be up in the trees.


----------

